# introducing plecos to each other



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

I have a big 5 year old BN harlequin plec and a small gold BN female that is about 1 year old now. They are in separate tanks
if i introduced the female into the males tank would he likely attack her? IS she probably full grown by 1 year??


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i move my plecos around all the time and never have any problems with them as long as they both have plenty of places to hide...


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

I dont think you have anything to worry about.


----------



## Charlie1 (Dec 31, 2011)

You have little to worry about.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

thanks everyone!


----------

